
Mind-Altering Cat Parasite Linked to Schizophrenia in Largest Study Yet - convivialdingo
https://www.sciencealert.com/mind-altering-cat-parasite-linked-to-schizophrenia-in-largest-study-yet
======
zozbot123
Relevant: [https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/17/the-toxoplasma-of-
rage...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/17/the-toxoplasma-of-rage/)

~~~
jamesmiller5
That was a great read on it's own, thank you!

------
heyjudy
Startup bug discovered.

